# Yamaha YHT-390BL questions



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

I have some questions about the Yamaha YHT-390BL home theater/surround sound system, and I can't seem to track down the info on the Yamaha, or dealer sites. I see that it has 2 HDMI inputs, but are the other inputs composite (red-white-yellow) or component, (red-green-blue), and can i take a video source from one of these, and output it to the hdmi out? basically i have one HDMI source, one component source, and two composite/svideo sources and i need to be able to output all the video via the HDMI. Can this system do that, or does anyone know of something else that can better suit my needs, hopefully in the same price range? thank you for your time and assistance.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

first of all ... Welcome :wave: :wave: :wave:

For future reference, your receiver is HTR-6130 (YHT-390 is the whole system) :bigsmile:

Look at the NOTE on page 16: 



> ... "Be sure to connect your video components in the same way you connect your video monitor to this unit. For example, if you connect your video monitor to this unit using an HDMI or COMPONENT VIDEO connection, connect your video components to this unit using the HDMI or COMPONENT VIDEO connection."


If you use HDMI ... you also need a separate audio cable; also, if you'll be using the receiver for audio/video signals you will NEED TO TURN ON everytime you want to watch anything :yes:

If you don't want to use the receiver all the time, do like me, I connect everything to the TV and then I use audio cables to the receiver to be able to get surround sound when I want (not all the time) :bigsmile:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Upsss ... I dint see that you're looking for a receiver (I thought you already own it) :duh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

So, if I'm reading that right, component in = component out, and i can't set it up so that component in = hdmi out? Are there any receivers/box systems that will let me do that?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Onkyo Home theater in a box systems The top two in this list have HDMI upconversion but I think they are more than you want to spend.
If your just looking for a receiver you should not have too much trouble finding one for around $300, Yamaha and Onkyo both have some that will do what you ask.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

wow, yea, those were much pricier than what i was looking for. and reading more about it, i'm not really all that concerned with the 'up-converting' portion, i mean, a composite source is going to look like a composite source, no matter how much you tweak it, right? my main problem is that the HD monitor i want to use only has HDMI, DVI, and VGA inputs, so any system i use has to be able to output the video in one of those three forms. I've also seen a few 'conversion box' type things, such as http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815260014
this thing, could that be a possible solution for me? thanks again for the help, I'd begun seriously contemplating just saying to **** with it, and using shadow puppetry for my entertainment system...

I found a quote from another A/V site that describes perfectly what I'm looking for: "HDMI video upconversion. That's not upscaling, now. Meaning, if a 480p signal comes in the Component Connector, it'll just go out to the HDMI as 480p. This means that I have one wire going to my LCD, and that's HDMI."


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

boboj said:


> wow, yea, those were much pricier than what i was looking for...


One option is to look for used/refurbished receivers ... or if you're lucky you can get a open box deal at the stores 9Best Buy, Circuit CIty, etc.) :yes:

Last year I got a Yamaha RX-V2700 for $399.99 (reg around $1200) :bigsmile:


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

After some looking, I've found that the Onkyo TX-SR605 seems to fit the bill, and the price is right. (now if i could find someone who feels the need for an older sony HTIB system new in box ) anyone have any experience with the upconversion feature on the onkyo, or the brand quality in general?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Onkyo's have a good track record and offer great value for the buck. I have a higher end unit and couldn't be happier. The added advantage is that they suport all the newest audio surround modes including Tru HD and DTS master audio used on most BluRay DVDs.


----------

